# Loud at night



## Morquinn (Mar 29, 2013)

Are anyone elses bunnies loud at night? I almost think mine is loud on purpose to try and get some attention or something. I hear her banging around in her cage and she cant drink water out of the bottle without waking people up, its almost like she is chewing on the end. Ive checked to make sure that the water comes out fine, yet im not really sure why she chews on the end like that. Im not complaining too much since I can sleep through it, but my daughters wake up easily to noise. Eh what do ya do. Im including a picture because she is cute. (Note: she has no access to electrical cords usually however my laptop was plugged in thats why there is a cord in the picture, otherwise there is none)


----------



## JBun (Mar 29, 2013)

Some water bottles don't have very good water flow, and some rabbits will get frustrated at the water not coming out fast enough. It can also just be that your bunny is bored at night, and is chewing on the nozzle out of boredom. The solution to that is to give a water dish. You either want something that attaches to the cage, or a heavy ceramic one so it can't be tipped over and spilled. Also making sure that she has toys or something to keep her busy while she's in her cage may help too.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 29, 2013)

Toys help a lot! Ellie will scratch on the hardware cloth of her door and it makes this really terrible sound. haha. She now eats her cardboard box, chews on cardboard sheets and eats lots of hay. I give her "special" oat hay when she goes to bed, so she really likes that at night. She also digs a lot in her cardboard box.
I agree with the water bottle, Ellie doesn't know how to drink from a water bottle, but my other rabbit Foo, would bite and attack her water bottle to get it to work right. haha. So a bowl would probably work well. As long it your bun doesn't tip it, so one that attaches or something too heavy to move would be for the best. Sometimes Ellie knocks her bowl around because its on a plate, I think she does it to hear the clanking.


----------



## Morquinn (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok great, wasnt sure if a bowl was even something I could consider lol She has 4 toys in her cage, she seems to just like ripping the salt lick off the side of the cage but doesnt really play with her toys. I will try the bowl, thanks!


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 29, 2013)

Here's a link that shows one of those bowls that attaches to the cage. I use a 20 oz size bowl.
[FONT=&quot]http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752724


I have found that petsmart carries different colors and sizes of those bowls in different areas of the store. They are sold in the cat section, small animal section and bird section. So if you don't see what you like in one area, check out the other areas.


Salt licks have been controversial, btw. The consensus seems to be that they are surely not a necessity but could potentially be harmful. Just FYI.[/FONT]:thumbup

I also try to give plenty of hay before bed to give them something extra with which to be occupied.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 29, 2013)

I wanted to ask How much playtime does she get and when? 

What helped with mine was letting him run around and get a good run around right before bed. After the first play time before bed he stayed quiet all through the night.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 29, 2013)

My bunnies live in my bedroom, so I understand the need for quiet. They aren't allowed to have any of their jingly toys with them at night an I'm careful not to feed them right when I wake up so they don't learn to wake me up for breakfast. I switched them to a bowl and not only do they drink more, but it's more quiet (honestly the sound of them lapping up water from a bowl is adorable!)
Rabbits are crepuscular so they're most active at dusk and dawn. It's definitely important to give them lots of time for exercise to tire them out during the day. 
I totally agree on the salt lick, as long as she's getting a pellet she's meeting her nutritional need for salt and minerals and shouldn't need a salt lick.


----------



## Morquinn (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice! She gets let out in the morning and evening and she sure shows me how much she likes to be out by running away from me when she has to go back in. Ive never seen her licking the salt lick, but she likes to toss it around her cage. I can take it out. There is always a good amount of hay in there at all times. The nearest Petsmart or Petco is about an hour drive, however we have a Fleet Farm that carries a great selection of rabbit stuff because its kind of a farmer type store. I bought her food dish there and it attaches to the cage, so I will probably just buy another one to put water in. Its not the metal type one that I see on alot of outdoor cages but a cute very hard plastic. Also we have a lot of chlorine in out water but I have a PUR water filter on the faucet, I have been giving it to her filterered as I assume chlorine in the water isnt the best for her.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 30, 2013)

The description of your bowl sounds like the one I described. (The link I provided in an above post shows a picture of it)

Sounds like bunny enjoys getting out for exercise. Might I suggest that you find another way to corral her in other than chasing her around. That's not doing any favors for building a trusting relationship with her. 

The best way is to fool her into thinking she is the one deciding to go back in her cage. Greens or treats or even fresh hay can be a helpful incentive.

Mine only get pellets at bedtime so they get super-excited about their pellets. That's how I get them in their cage for the night. If I have to get them in at some other time during the day, I refill their hay and they hop in to get the "fresh" hay.


----------

